# comfy treestands for all day sits?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

what kind of tree stands have you found to be comfortable and somewhat of a decent price? weight isnt to big of deal but im just looking for some opinions on a few of the more comfy stands for all day sits during the rut...?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have yet to find a treestand that is comfortable for all day sits.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Millenium

.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

One thing that makes just about any stand twice as comfortable, is the addition of a foot rest to the deck. Being able to elevate your feet every once in a while breaks the monotony of sitting.

Also, stands with armrests are ten times as comfy as those without.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i've gone mostly to all ladder stands the last couple years. my lard arse can't hang stands like i used to. some of the more expensive ladders are quite comfortable.


----------



## rpappas (Jun 22, 2010)

OL'MAN Comfor Tech net seats are the best.


----------

